# Sedan gen 2 fuel filter



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Going to do my filter soon. Any tips on getting the cap off without damaging things 


Thanks


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I have not done mine yet either, but it sounds like the housing is held on with plastic clips, so it needs to be held while trying to unscrew the filter cap. Fortunately the housing is fairly cheap if something does go wrong.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Be prepared to remove the entire housing and strap it to a bench to get the cap off.

I've had to do it both times that I've done mine.


----------



## saffron98 (Jun 21, 2019)

I was able to remove the cap from the housing under neath the car but it was quiet the struggle with all of the plastic parts involved. The fuel filter housing is not secured properly to the body where you can actually get some torque on it. I had to disconnect one of the diesel lines to drop the housing down and I was able to muscle it hanging in the air.


----------



## phil2245 (Oct 15, 2017)

I _tried_ this today. Unable to get the dome to turn with a big crescent wrench. Got a 35/36mm socket from O'Reilly (~$10 - said it was for a Ford Duramax?) and it still would not turn. More torque pulled its plastic mounting tabs out of the plastic mount so I ended up taking it to my friendly local mechanic (son-in-law) who put it up on a rack and finished the job. I'm guessing it was tightened too much at the factory? At least I hope I'll be able to do the next one - it is a little messy but really is not a difficult task.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

From my experience the issue is the plastic housing appears to swell a bit, and it becomes super tight. My first change on the Gen 1 was easy, second time not easy, and had to remove it to get it done. It was tight the entire way to twist it off, not just to break it loose. I put it back using a bit of teflon grease, but it was tight going on. I don't recall that issue on the prior change. I have a new spare housing standing by to replace next time. The same housing is used on Gen 1 and Gen 2.


----------



## DWL (Nov 18, 2019)

I see that the 2017-2019 Duramax uses the same fuel filter so I assume the housing is the same . It looks like the Duramax guys are replacing there fuel filter housing with billet aluminum off eBay cost is around $40


----------

